# Adapting from poly B pipe



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

What is your preferred method of transition from poly B

1) to pex
2) to copper
3) repipe (not an option)


I remember a guy I used to work with had some problems with the transition crimp cpl they make and was wondering if there are any other options?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

4) Sharkbite


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> 4) Sharkbite



I have been told that is the best way but it seems..... hackey


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Transition to fit the task at hand. Poly by Pex cplgs are fine with me, never had a problem with them but wish they make them of Polymer material. Pex by sweat to connect to copper, or whatever else it is you need to tie on to.
Sharkbites are not an option I consider.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Transition to fit the task at hand. Poly by Pex cplgs are fine with me, never had a problem with them but wish they make them of Polymer material. Pex by sweat to connect to copper, or whatever else it is you need to tie on to.
> Sharkbites are not an option I consider.


I'm assuming the guy used the wrong ends of the cpl and wont admit it....


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> I have been told that is the best way but it seems..... hackey


Poly pipe in general is hackey so what does it matter :laughing: If they're not gonna do a repipe just explain this is a band aid for something that needs major surgery to fix :yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Diameter is different from Poly end to Pex end. Poly is a tad bigger outer circumference. It would actually be hard to get the Poly end into Pex. Plus the ribbing is different.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Diameter is different from Poly end to Pex end. Poly is a tad bigger outer circumference. It would actually be hard to get the Poly end into Pex. Plus the ribbing is different.


some people are really bad at what they do........ :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I have no problem using a Sharkbitee poly to pex/cpvc/copper coupling.. If the product has been tested to be suitable for the install then y not.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

A sharkbite will hold longer than the rest of the poly.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> What is your preferred method of transition from poly B
> 
> 1) to pex
> 2) to copper
> ...


 






This is my preferred method, but I have been known to use a sharkbite in a pinch.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the crimp trans coupling, and the sweat x pex adapters, and have installed thousands of them with no prob.

I wouldn't expect the poly to have problems if it was run somewhat straight. I expect to see poly run well to outlast alot of the swervy curvy pex that has been installed in last decade.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I use the crimp transition cplgs also. I have only seen leaks on polyb at the plastic fittings, never yet on a copper fitting. I had a yard leak but the poly was in a bundle of 5 other lines running to condo's. that was a good size pinhole, I pretty sure it was rubbing the other line. Pipe overall is good, its the plastic fittings I find issue with


----------

